# Luxaire heat pump wiring diagram



## bmill (Jul 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


StevieRay said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has a schematic for a Luxaire heat pump EBBA-F024SA outside unit, s/n ECFP012151. I've got a problem with the main contactor clicking when it should be running, and the wiring daigram inside the cover is GONE due to the weather.
> 
> Any other suggestions or troubleshooting hints? Sometimes (75% of the time) the thing runs fine, and then other times the contactor tries to pull in (and fan and compressor start) but immediately drops out. Sometimes it will "click" for a minute or two, then pull in and run fine. I think it may be the pilot relay on the defrost board, but I need a schematic to verify before I just throw money at it -- it could be just a connection or contact problem. I haven't tapped on any of the relays or contactor when it was trying to pull in. I don't have much experience with refridgeration, but many, many years of electrical / electronic service experience (BSEET in Industrial Automation). This thing can't be that hard to fix or troubleshoot -- I just need a diagram!
> 
> There's no longer a dealer / distributor in my area, and calling Luxaire -- well, let's just say they weren't very helpful since I was just Joe Consumer. It's like a secret society..........give me a break.


----------



## bmill (Jul 2, 2008)

*same problem*

daughter luxaire heat pump dose same pulling out hair runs when it feel like running


----------



## bmill (Jul 2, 2008)

bmill said:


> daughter luxaire heat pump dose same pulling out hair runs when it feel like running


hold in contactors run good but dosen.t always dose it by itself any ideals


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Have you replaced the contactor?


----------



## statman (Mar 17, 2008)

Send your info to them and they should get you a diagram. Here is the contact link. [email protected]


----------

